# Vyvanse and Lyrica



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

Several months ago I got prescribed Vyvanse instead of adderall IR. Vyvanse is basically long-lasting Dexedrine. I had mixed feeling on making the change. Vyvanse is smoother and has less side effects then adderall but the addy gave me more motivation. Also the crash from vyvanse isn't as bad as adderal but it lasted much longer. I always needed benzos (Klonopin and Xanax) to get though the long crash but that caused me to overuse the benzos. My pdoc suggested Lyrica and I got it prescribed last week. 

The Lyrica has been great, sometimes I like even more then Klonopin. I just found out today that Lyrica is great to take for the Vyvanse crash. Unlike benzo's, the Lyrica isnt as sedating and it just seems to work well with the Vyvanse. Only problem is getting to sleep, the Lyrica doesn't really help with that.

Anyway, has anyone tried the amphetamine/lyrica combo or just Lyrica by itself? I'm thinking of cycling benzo's with the Lyrica, do they have a cross-tolerance?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Cycling benzo's with lyrica should work.

Have you ever tried the lyrica while the amphetamine was still working? How do they work togheter and how does it affect anxiety caused by vyvanse?


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Cycling benzo's with lyrica should work.
> 
> Have you ever tried the lyrica while the amphetamine was still working? How do they work togheter and how does it affect anxiety caused by vyvanse?


Yeah Vyvanse lasts forever and I took the Lyrica two hours after taking it. They work great together and it took away all the vyvanse anxiety. It's a better combo then Benzo+amphetamine because the Lyrica isn't as sedating as a benzo. I need to try it more often tho before I can come to a full conclusion.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I never liked benzo's with amp, they seemed to inhibit it and made me stumble around, this is interesting, i was also thinking about tiagabine if that wont work, thx mate.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> I never liked benzo's with amp, they seemed to inhibit it and made me stumble around, this is interesting, i was also thinking about tiagabine if that wont work, thx mate.


Same here...I would rather take the benzo when amp wears off. This lyrica stuff is great tho, I think I prefer it to benzos overall. Less sedation and it's actually pro-social.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

Can it work as a long-term anti anxiety drug? Any views?


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

inVis420 said:


> Several months ago I got prescribed Vyvanse instead of adderall IR. Vyvanse is basically long-lasting Dexedrine. I had mixed feeling on making the change. Vyvanse is smoother and has less side effects then adderall but the addy gave me more motivation. Also the crash from vyvanse isn't as bad as adderal but it lasted much longer. I always needed benzos (Klonopin and Xanax) to get though the long crash but that caused me to overuse the benzos. My pdoc suggested Lyrica and I got it prescribed last week.
> 
> The Lyrica has been great, sometimes I like even more then Klonopin. I just found out today that Lyrica is great to take for the Vyvanse crash. Unlike benzo's, the Lyrica isnt as sedating and it just seems to work well with the Vyvanse. Only problem is getting to sleep, the Lyrica doesn't really help with that.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone tried the amphetamine/lyrica combo or just Lyrica by itself? I'm thinking of cycling benzo's with the Lyrica, do they have a cross-tolerance?


I was using lyrica for several months but decided it wasn't for me and I gradually stopped taking it. It's an interesting drug though if you haven't tried it and worth trying as i definitely has some potential.

I find it very similar to GHB in effect, but more selective than GHB and lacking the pro-social element of GHB. Although it acts on GABA and does relax anxiety/nerves, I also find it has an anti-depressant effect and is quite stimulating and intoxicating, especially at higher does (150mg+). Appetite increases a lot on Lyrica, eating is more pleasurable. The downside for me was that it made concentrating more difficult and my mind would drift, not good for working.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

urbanspaceman said:


> Can it work as a long-term anti anxiety drug? Any views?


lyrica? not really, at least not to the same extent as other drugs like benzos or opioids


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Lyrica worked great for me at first, partly stimulating, awesome...

I used to cycle it with klonopin. I believe if you cycle at least 7 days at a time on each you should be ok (as far as I've read) since klonopin has a very long half life. 

Granted I made the mistake of 10 days klonopin, 3 days lyrica which didn't work out for me unfortunately (I only started feeling real withdrawal symptoms after 4 days off of klonopin).. 

Lyrica does affect GABA but via a much different mechanism so they may be able to replace one another but may help you get around tolerance issues. 

In any case, after a few weeks lyrica just made me spacey, dazed and hungry. Even if I took 1-2 week breaks. I never got back the initial euphoria or nice anxiety reducing feeling. 

I don't know, some say you need to keep taking lyrica to get the benefits. Others say you lose the anxyliotic effect after a few days.

Either way, I'm not a fan, I prefer klonopin with a stimulant personally.


----------



## dody420 (Sep 13, 2013)

*vyvanse and gabapentin*

while vyvanse is much smoother on me than Adderall, it still has some negative effects on my anxiety. while I used to take Adderall I got hooked on taking benzos and opioids to crash and help with anxiety. that led me into the past 8 years of suffering from addiction. im now off suboxone and a little k pin if I need it. ive realized though that taking my Neurontins with it makes it so much better. it helps u get hungry and takes away the anxiety while also being a potentiator it seems to the vyvanse. Im 31 and just want to be drug free. other than these drugs I smoke weed and am taking pristiq, which im not crazy about. anyone else use gabas with vyvanse, id imagine it similar to lyrica and vyvanse.


----------



## Forest111 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi all. I joined up to stick a reply on this thread; not realising the post was a decade ago. However I’m here today and someone else may come here in the future…this is a message in a bottle. (From my own experience I would like to warn against starting a lyrica regime. It’s a great feeling at the beginning, motivation increases, social anxiety drops, and many other improvements. However the longer one takes this medicine the more the dose has to be increased. The withdrawals are crazy bad. I was told recently by a psychiatrist that it was developed for nerve pain; they then observed that (like benzos) lyrica eliminated anxiety…the drawback was that they couldn’t then get people off of it when they wanted to quit…again like benzodiazepines. This is why it’s no longer prescribed here in the UK for anxiety. I’ve been attempting to stop lyrica for a year and a half. For me…a slow taper is the only way I can go. Tried cold turkey. Even tried a switch to gabapentin to see if it could squash the withdrawal but to no avail. Please be very careful with this drug. Powerful…and when someone is suffering from crippling anxiety…lyrica will make you feel better…then she’ll tear your heart out. I’m currently taking half of what I used to at 300mg. I would love to be free from it by christmas…that’s what I said in spring though, and was hoping to off for summer back then.
All’s I want to say is, please oh please don’t head into the cave that I’ve found myself in here. It’ll suck your life energy away after months. Eat as good as you can, exercise and find an alternative to lyrica (pregablin). This is my humble advice. Best of luck to all.


----------

